# Introduction!



## JudySadieCampbell (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi! I have had my pet mice for about 6 months now (I have two girls and a boy). They are all fancy mice and they are called Judy, Sadie and Milo. Sadie and Judy are about 8 months old and Milo is a year old. They are very cute and I am thinking about getting another girl mouse and calling her Margo.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------

